# 2011 Javelina Hunt



## D.J. Smith (May 2, 2010)

If you have never shot javelina before here's your chance . I will be putting a group of people together for the 2011 javelina hunt out in west Texas. I've hunted this ranch before and it has alot of javelinas on it. I'am looking for 8-14 people that would like to go. This ranch is 30 square miles. They have corn feeders or you can spot & stalk. They give you a place to cook, sleep, & shower. It is a 4 day hunt for 420 dollars plus 45 dollars for a small game license. I'am planning this hunt at the end of Feb. or the first of March.  I would like for some of us Traditional shooters to get together and go on this hunt, It will be a fun hunt and a  blast!!!  Fill free to call me or P.M. me anytime.



Thanks
D.J. Smith
912-245-2139


----------



## Longstreet1 (May 2, 2010)

PM me I am interested in going Thanks


----------



## SELFBOW (May 2, 2010)

You already know I'm in. It will be a fun trip and one of the lowest cost wise you can get. I would expect as a group around $800 per person unless you fly out.


----------



## fredw (May 2, 2010)

Ya'll are going to have a ball.  Those critters are fun to hunt.


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 2, 2010)

Buckbacks you are right total package would cost less than 800 dollars. It's a 24 hour drive here from Lyons, Ga. If you get 3 to 4 people to a truck the drive is not that bad.


----------



## Al33 (May 2, 2010)

Where in south Texas is this? Not an exact location, just a nearby city or town please.


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 2, 2010)

We will be hunting with Mr.Kent Ostrem of Mahaska custom bows,Mr. Kent builds longbows, flat bows, and recurves. We will be huntingout in west Texas  a little place called Serria Blanca right off Interstate 10. You can shoot all the small game and predators that are in season. They do have mountain lions out there if you shoot 1 that will cost 300 dollars, thats cheap!! They have a BIG shop that they turned into a bunk house with full kitchen,walk in cooler, showers, beds, a place to grill steaks and have an adult drink after the hunt.


----------



## Al33 (May 2, 2010)

D.J. Smith said:


> We will be hunting with Mr.Kent Ostrem of Mahaska custom bows,Mr. Kent builds longbows, flat bows, and recurves. We will be huntingout in west Texas  a little place called Serria Blanca right off Interstate 10. You can shoot all the small game and predators that are in season. They do have mountain lions out there if you shoot 1 that will cost 300 dollars, thats cheap!! They have a BIG shop that they turned into a bunk house with full kitchen,walk in cooler, showers, beds, a place to grill steaks and have an adult drink after the hunt.



Got it, was looking at the distance and see that once you get to the Texas line you are about halfway there. That ain't far from Juarez Mexico.

I have a brother that lives just north of San Antonio so I was curious if it was anywhere within an hour or two of him.


----------



## Dennis (May 2, 2010)

Hmmmm im thinking


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 2, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of the ranch.


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 2, 2010)

And a few more.


----------



## fountain (May 2, 2010)

did you go this year?


----------



## robert carter (May 2, 2010)

I got permission if nothing changes.Cmon Dennis .RC


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2010)

Them little  jalapeños give me enough grief in foam form. 

I bet that's a hoot to try!


----------



## hogdgz (May 2, 2010)

Me and Andrea are thinking about doing it, thanks D.J. for the invite.


----------



## fountain (May 2, 2010)

yall gonna need a BIG vehicle!!
i may have to have a liquidation sale.
when is the deadline to have name/money for the hunt?


----------



## Dennis (May 2, 2010)

Yea im looking at stuff to sell myself


----------



## stick-n-string (May 2, 2010)

I may be interested. As well!


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 2, 2010)

T.j. work got in the way this year, I rolled my deposit over to next year. Come on Dennis, I hope that little voice in your head is say'in "YES" I will go. I hope you get to make it RC. Chase & Andrea I hope ya'll will be able to make it also. T-bug there is still room for more people. T.J. no time soon on the names and money, Mr. Kent is holding a spot for us.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 2, 2010)

I am Thinking about it as well. 
hmmmm

Have to count out vacation Days


----------



## Dennis (May 2, 2010)

OK im in !!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 2, 2010)

Stick-n-String, This is just like chase'in hogs down at Chickasawhatchee, Just with out the water. Look at it this way 25$ a week x 4 weeks = 100$ And 100$ a month x 10 months = 1000.00$ I hope, I got ya'll thinking about it!!


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 2, 2010)

Glad to hear it Dennis, BkBigkid, Work is for people that don't hunt.LOL We would like to have you on this hunt!


----------



## BkBigkid (May 2, 2010)

D.J. Smith said:


> BkBigkid, Work is for people that don't hunt.LOL We would like to have you on this hunt!



I get Three weeks a Year and my New year is April 
I got most of this year Gone already, Gonna have to see what I have left.


----------



## John Abbott (May 3, 2010)

I could burn some airline miles and fly into El Paso or Odessa. I may be able to make this work. When will you have the dates worked out and how much is the deposit?


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 3, 2010)

I hope you can work it out BK. I will have the dates later this week, the deposit will be 200 dollars and the balance is due when we show up to hunt. Hope you can make it bucksakemmer.


----------



## Tikki (May 3, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Yea im looking at stuff to sell myself


How much is Plasma going for these days????


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 3, 2010)

They got pigs too? Mike


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 3, 2010)

Tikki, Pawn shops take them there  plasma everyday. lol
dm/wolfskin, They don't have the kind of hogs we chase around here in that part of Texas. But they do have rattle snakes,cottontails,jackrabbit,bobcat,coyote,mountain lions, aoudad sheep on the ranch. Hey come go with us.


----------



## stick-n-string (May 3, 2010)

Tikki said:


> How much is Plasma going for these days????


You joke, but that's how I got the money to buy my first shotgun!


----------



## bam_bam (May 3, 2010)

Wow. Really interested in this....got to talk to the boss. Them critters worth eatin?


----------



## LanceColeman (May 3, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> them critters worth eatin?


NO they are not Bam.


----------



## obsession (May 3, 2010)

i would love to go, but i shoot a compound, since i just cant get used to the size of the traditional type bows. am i disqualified?


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 3, 2010)

Bam_Bam, Lance is right they Stink, They have a musk glad on there back and  if you have a real good nose you can smell them before you ever see them!!

Obsession, Shooting a compound dosen't disqualifies you. You are more than welcome in my book!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 3, 2010)

It's a nice hunt. I live in Texas. Just be aware that in February or early March, weather temperatures in far west Texas can change drastically in 24 hours. After a front comes through, it can go from a high of 75 to 35 degrees for the high the next day.


----------



## hogdgz (May 3, 2010)

D.J., i guess the only license we will have to buy would be a small game and that is $45 for a non resident? 

Andrea and I are seriously thinking about this, it would also be considered a honeymoon since we got married on march 21 of last year.


----------



## Elbow (May 3, 2010)

I heard Texas was a huge bow hunting state! 

This looks like a lot of fun! Got to see if my new employer will let me off for this time!
El


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 3, 2010)

The weather is crazy at times out there, I was out in 2009 and it was high 30's at night and high 70's midday. 

Chase a 45 dollar small game license is all you and Andrea (each) will need for hunting javalinas.

Elbow, I hope you will be able come out and hunt with us. (Just call in sick for about 6 days.)lol


----------



## eman1885 (May 3, 2010)

ya'll wouldn't be opposed to a stranger comin wouldja? i don't know if i would even be able to go, but i do have a year to talk my wife into it. sounds like it would be a blast though!


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 4, 2010)

I don't think there're any strangers on this forum, You are more then welcome to come with us. Keep aggravat'in your wife until she gives in. Acting mad and fall'in in the floor and cry'in works for me around here. LOL


----------



## SELFBOW (May 4, 2010)

Here's the link to his website


http://www.mahaskacustombows.com/page4.htm


----------



## stick-n-string (May 4, 2010)

How much land do they have?


----------



## pine nut (May 4, 2010)

It said 30 sq miles.  That would be 5mi. x 6mi. @ 640 acres? sq. mi =19,200 acres


----------



## pine nut (May 4, 2010)

I want to go, but a lot will have to happen before I can.  Does that count?


----------



## stick-n-string (May 4, 2010)

pine nut said:


> It said 30 sq miles.  That would be 5mi. x 6mi. @ 640 acres? sq. mi =19,200 acres



So that would be bout the size of chickasawhatchee! That's allot of land!


----------



## BGBH (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like  alot of fun....I'd love to be able to go & sounds do-able except for driving 24 hours(I hate driving 15 minutes)

Couple of quick questions.....
Can you hunt the  whole 30 square miles or are you given a section of it that you can hunt... & how much hunting pressure does it get...


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 5, 2010)

stick-string, pinenut is right there is around 20 thousand acres +/-
As a group will we have acces to all 20 thousand acres, for what ever date we decide, we will have it all to are selves!!! BGBH, catch a plane and come join us, I know what you are talking about. I drove straight through to Texas (twice) 24 hrs there,24 hrs back 
There will be people hunting the ranch before us, Mr. Kent starts the hunts in January


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 5, 2010)

OH Yeah, West Texas was home to the Apache & Comanche tribes!!
There are petroglyph, pictographs, old camp sites, old home sites, an a old rock chimney and ARROWHEADS on the ranch!!!!!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (May 5, 2010)

The drive is not so bad if you have several people who are doing the driving.  I have made that drive many times over the past 9 years.  I lived in west Texas for almost 10 years, those who cautioned about the weather are dead on.  It changes from one extreme to the other in a matter of hours.  You can be burning up one day and see snow the next.  Most of the land out there is measured in sections (640 acres).  Also be aware that there may be some big tracks of land without roads, so there may be lots of walking just depends onthe ranch.  Sounds like a blast of a hunt though.
Ward


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 5, 2010)

The ranch has  good roads to travel, But there will be alot of hiking. A good small backpack with water bottles is a must, And the most important thing is a good pair of hiking/hunting boots that is already broke in.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 5, 2010)

Even w pressure the limit is 2 per person.


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 5, 2010)

I don't think we will have promblems finding or see'in javalinas!!!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 8, 2010)

I think I have talked the wife into it, so I think it will be a go. I would be leaving her with the kids for a whole week, so  I 've got a whole year of kissing up to do. It will be worth it!


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 10, 2010)

I hope all that kissing up pays off, I hope you will be able to join us.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 12, 2010)

How many are interested? Has anyone committed yet?


----------



## hogdgz (May 13, 2010)

D.J., my wife and I are really interested, but I have to wait a little closer to time as that will be part of our buisy season at work and have to see if i can get off. We really would like to go!!!


----------



## Dennis (May 13, 2010)

Same for me too!


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 14, 2010)

I hope everybody will be able to make it to this hunt


----------



## whossbows (May 14, 2010)

i have been javi hunting a few  times ate very one of them,quite tasty,just dont get any musk on the meat,unless you like skunk


----------



## SELFBOW (May 31, 2010)

?


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 5, 2010)

Why you bustin on the poor little skunks?  They got feelins too.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jun 13, 2010)

I will be post'in the dates for the Texas hunt tomorrow, I'm think'in the first of March 2011?????


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jun 14, 2010)

I talked to Mr. Kent today and he said the  first week of March is a good time to come and hunt. He gave use two choices on dates and would be up to us. We can hunt March 01-05 which would be Tuesday - Saturday or March 03-07 which will be Thursday - Monday?????????????? If you plan on fly'in , the ranch is a 1 hour drive from El Paso, Texas. Just let me know which dates would be best for ya'll.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 1, 2010)

I"m bumpin it. Someone asked me about the hunt.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 11, 2010)

DJ how many javelina do you generally see during the day?So it's $200 up front the other $220 .....due when you show up,a $45 small game license,and then you need food and gas money..you suggest $400 for that..Correct?Anybody want to buy a 44mag super blackhawk with 512 eotech sitting on top of it?..lol


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jul 15, 2010)

I seen javalina almost everyday, They run in packs like hogs around here, they could be 2 or up to as many as 10 in a pack. The cost of gas would be cheaper if you had 3-4 people per truck and everybody takes turns driving. Or you can fly from Atlanta to El Paso then drive 1 hour to the ranch??


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jul 15, 2010)

If you are interested in going out to Texas in March with us, You will need to send Mr. Kent a deposit of 200 dollars for a spot. It will take place the first week in March, Monday @ noon  Friday @ noon. I will put together a gear list for this hunt later. Hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 15, 2010)

Is this Feb 28th thru March 4th or March 7th thru 11th?


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jul 21, 2010)

i am very interested and maybe the wife if yall dont mind her shooting a compound and us being new to the forum.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Jul 26, 2010)

Have the exact dates been set? My brother and son shoot a compound, would they be welcome? They both live in TX - one in El Paso. How many openings are there left? What is the name of the ranch?
Thanks and hope to see you there.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 27, 2010)

D.J. Smith said:


> If you are interested in going out to Texas in March with us, You will need to send Mr. Kent a deposit of 200 dollars for a spot. It will take place the first week in March, Monday @ noon  Friday @ noon. I will put together a gear list for this hunt later. Hope to see ya'll there.


Dang..IDK if I can get that many weekdays off.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Aug 6, 2010)

The hunt date is March 3-7 2011. The hunt will start Thursday @ noon and ends Monday @ noon. If you would like to attend this hunt, Plase send Mr. Kent your deposit.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Any problem with compounds joining in. If not we will send 3 deposits next week. 2 will be for compound shooters.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Aug 10, 2010)

Compounds are just fine!! I'am just try'in to get a group of people together. If you are interested please send your deposit to Mr. Kent----- A.S.A.P----- Spot are filling up fast!!! Thanks hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks!
We're in.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad to have ya, It will be fun. Look foward to meet'in ya.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Dec 26, 2010)

Still need a few more people for the 2011 javelina hunt, March 3-7 2011.


----------



## fountain (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey! U are alive!  Been wondering about ya.  I would love to go.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 26, 2010)

I was gonna call Mr.Ken tomorrow actually and send in the money. I was gonna bump this thread up later this week after I spoke w you.

I still plan on going.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Dec 27, 2010)

Come on T.J., We will have loads of fun plus kill some Texas pigs.
I'am glad you are going to make it Buckbacks, I got your PM I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 27, 2010)

So what do you do with these critters?  Eat them or what?


----------



## fountain (Dec 27, 2010)

since you have been before and know what to expect, can you me me an expected price for everything there and back up for me? either pm or txt it to me if ya dont mind.  im trying to plan out a trip to kansas for rios this spring, so not sure if i can swing it.

goin to chick. hunting?


----------



## D.J. Smith (Dec 28, 2010)

Wranglerjoe1968, They say you can eat them, and many people do. I choose not to after smelling them. Kinda smell like skunk.
T.J. The hunt cost 420.00 $$ plus 45.00 $$ for a 5 day small game license, plus gas and food there and back.


----------



## gordylew (Dec 29, 2010)

How many 'fo sure' woodyites  are going?   Is there a plan on everybody meeting and caravaning it?


----------



## D.J. Smith (Dec 30, 2010)

Gordylew, The last time I talked to Mr. Kent there was 6 or 7 people going. We still need a few more people. I was thinking about renting a van where we all could ride together, Share the cost of the rental fees and gas, It would be cheaper for everybody that way. I hope you will be able to make it.


----------



## gordylew (Feb 20, 2011)

So who is going?
I'm still waiting to see if I can get off of work.


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 23, 2011)

Is there room for one more stowaway?


----------



## Heeler 4 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just got back from this Javelina hunt. Lots of rocks, cactus, wind, more rocks and plants with sharp points everywhere. The humidity was 11%. We had 2 from GA., 2 from TX., 1 from CO. and 1 from VA. My son saw and killed 1. My brother saw 1 at 100yds and it took off before he could get close. 1 other hog shot, but not recovered. I have a whole new respect for these little furballs with teeth. They eat cactus - thorns and all - as a main meal. That may explain why the one my son shot came directly at him and required 2 more arrows to finally close the deal. The owner of the ranch was a great guy and the other hunters were a lot of fun. It was a very physically demanding hunt with a lot of good fellowship.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 10, 2011)

any pictures???? for show and tell ya know!!!!


----------



## Heeler 4 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll see if I can figure out how.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Mar 11, 2011)

Images from Javelina hunt:

1) The lone Javelina killed. Note mountains in background. That is where the truck is parked.
2)Meditating on the morning hunt. Honest!
3)There's 300 Javelinas out there in those 20,000 ac.
4)Ditto
5)Looking for more Javelinas.


----------



## Night Wing (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice photos. That is some rugged terrain out there.


----------

